# Congrats too Sonnie 3 years registered



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

i just noticed tha tSonnie has ben registered here 3 years as of this month. and thought i'd issue his gratitude.

congrats on your third year registered here Sonnie.

thank you for reading my post.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This means that the Shack is also 3 years old as Sonnie is the founder. 


Happy Birthday Home Theater Shack!

arty::fireworks2::fireworks3::birthday::fireworks1:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I guess the question is has Sonnie aged more than three years since starting it or has he had fun doing it?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

He has us for Staff, it could only have been fun! :bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats Sonnie, You da BOMB...........:clap:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow... I just realized it myself... the 18th was our anniversary!

Thanks guys :T

It has certainly been fun! :yes:


----------



## 93ext (Feb 15, 2009)

Crazy, good stuff. Keep it up.


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks for all the wonderful replies.and yes a very kind and warm thanks to the Shack. I place that has in a very short time made me feel at home.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

:wow: Has it been 3 years already!! utstanding:

Happy birthday Sonnie and the Shack.. :birthday:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Remember guys... it is not just "Sonnie". John and REW has a huge role in this gig... and the staff... what else can we say about the GREAT staff of Home Theater Shack? They are the best! And the Members, yes... super fantastic members! Great staff, great members, the right combination for success. :T


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Well let this be a time of celebration! Its great this site was created by such wonderful people, as well as supported by a great community such as the people in this one. I think our passion for this gives us great pride, respect and fulfillment that all of us can agree on, and respect back. So we get to have good discussions on topics, as well as answer questions that newer members or HT system users ask. Its the love of the game that drives us to enjoy discussing it rather than arguing or debating topics, which makes this community great.


----------

